# Portage lakes geese issue.



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Saw on the news this morning that some idiots on snowmobiles ran over a whole bunch of geese. Big Carl covered the story. What the hell?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Portage Lakes community in shock over senseless killing of migrating waterfowl


Witness says snowmobiles crashed into flock of ducks and geese. Authorities are investigating.




www.wkyc.com







Kip


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

sad


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Idiots, hopefully they're caught. Could have been an accident, but even then, stop and own what you did. Wouldn't hitting 10-15 lb birds at high rate of speed cause some damage. 

Kip


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

You can't fix stupid. I saw an episode on North Woods Law in Maine where snowmobilers hydroplane over open water spots on lakes by gunning it full throttle. Maybe the ODNR needs to get snowmobiles and pull over and check these guys like they do on North Woods Law.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

OptOutside440 said:


> You can't fix stupid. I saw an episode on North Woods Law in Maine where snowmobilers hydroplane over open water spots on lakes by gunning it full throttle. Maybe the ODNR needs to get snowmobiles and pull over and check these guys like they do on North Woods Law.


Don’t knock it til ya try it!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Buzzy said:


> Don’t knock it til ya try it!


No, I prefer to not break the law.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

One guy and a boat said:


> an accident


Really?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Hard to belive there was no one on the ice and didnt see this happen. These guys are lake side/local. Cant really see trailering to to portage lake just to run.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

RedJada said:


> Really?


At least include the rest of my quote " but even then, stop and own what you did." 
No it's probably not an accident, just just trying to give people the benefit of the doubt. Article didn't specify if it was daytime or night time. 

Kip


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

With cameras on houses everywhere these days who knows maybe someone will have something recorded hopefully.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the women in the video was an eye witness.? And yes, I'm sure there are plenty of security cameras on the lake that should help.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Snow tracks don't lie either so they probably are combing the lakes edge and seeing where they are entering and leaving the ice.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

I doubt any of those homeowners are going to help. Most of them hate them birds because they crap all over their yards. I've watched them chase them with brooms, bats, sticks, etc. Hell one lady jumped off her boat as husband was pulling up to dock and starting wailing on them with rocks. I was laughing so hard because she was acting like a complete lunatic. Her husband looked pretty embarrassed.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

RedJada said:


> Hard to belive there was no one on the ice and didnt see this happen. These guys are lake side/local. Cant really see trailering to to portage lake just to run.


People lots of people trailer in to ride portage from all over the state. Riding the lake used to be an only locals thing until like everything else the internet gets ahold of it. & the local bars are very supportive of the riding as winter is slow for bars in the lakes. 

Most likely it was some out of town trash. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

send them to my part of town, there's lots of targets ... we got maybe hundreds of geeses that use local retention basins as a wonderfully protected breeding ground and spread their calling cards everywhere ... my wife works at big time medical facility that you have to dodge the goose poop everywhere just to get in the building ... they regularely get splattered crossing the road ... not suggesting random genocide, but they are a big time nuisance most anywhere they live and protected from "culling"


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

One guy and a boat said:


> At least include the rest of my quote " but even then, stop and own what you did."
> No it's probably not an accident, just just trying to give people the benefit of the doubt. Article didn't specify if it was daytime or night time.
> 
> Kip


I believe the article said they turned around, went back and drove over the birds...no accident according to the article.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> I believe the article said they turned around, went back and drove over the birds...no accident according to the article.


And that's why I said " Probably not an accident " Article says they are investigating. Lady interviewed said
...
Two snowmobilers were headed south, to the south end of the lake," she recounted. "They went by the ducks."
"I looked up, and they're headed back, and they're headed toward the ducks," she told 3News. "They just plowed right through them."
...
"They went by the ducks." How far away were they on first pass ? Day or night ? 
...
Which is why I said at minimum theyre guilty of not owning up for what they did. The rest, investigators will figure out.


Kip


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

One guy and a boat said:


> And that's why I said " Probably not an accident " Article says they are investigating. Lady interviewed said
> ...
> Two snowmobilers were headed south, to the south end of the lake," she recounted. "They went by the ducks."
> "I looked up, and they're headed back, and they're headed toward the ducks," she told 3News. "They just plowed right through them."
> ...


Yep, that's why I said it clearly was not an accident...after going by the ducks, the lady said they turned around and went straight for the ducks...if it was all geese I wouldn't feel bad...they're trash birds anyway.
You don't have to be a LEO on this one to know it was deliberate.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> Yep, that's why I said it clearly was not an accident...after going by the ducks, the lady said they turned around and went straight for the ducks...if it was all geese I wouldn't feel bad...they're trash birds anyway.
> You don't have to be a LEO on this one to know it was deliberate.


Agree that all animal groups, have there "turds". Not sure collision by snowmobile is the best control measure. I'm pretty sure whoever did this will have some damage to their sleds. I hit a flying goose doing about 30 mph and it obliterated my windshield. 

Kip


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

bobberbucket said:


> People lots of people trailer in to ride portage from all over the state. Riding the lake used to be an only locals thing until like everything else the internet gets ahold of it. & the local bars are very supportive of the riding as winter is slow for bars in the lakes.
> 
> Most likely it was some out of town trash.
> 
> ...


WOW. I didn't realize that was a thing. You hardwater guys fish around that ? Reminds me of combat fishing mosquito in the spring.

Kip


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

One guy and a boat said:


> WOW. I didn't realize that was a thing. You hardwater guys fish around that ? Reminds me of combat fishing mosquito in the spring.
> 
> Kip


Those of us who know better leave the main chain alone or fish low traffic areas once the toys start zipping around out there. You certainly don’t want to near any routes to the bars. 

A organized “Ice ride” usually takes place on year’s with very good ice. If you punch in “portage lakes ice ride on YouTube “. You’ll see lots of videos of previous years. 

They even have the new Franklin PD stop traffic on SR 619 so the atvs and people who are unable or don’t wanna do water shots under the bridge can cross the the road during the big ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

It was ducks, not geese that were killed.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess poor ducks. If they were geese I'd buy the guy a beer for each one he got. Kill them all. Hope I didn't ruffle any feathers.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

My gosh. How is there not more accidents. I’ve heard it can get crazy but the videos show how chaotic it can get. Those poor lake view property owners.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Uglystix said:


> My gosh. How is there not more accidents. I’ve heard it can get crazy but the videos show how chaotic it can get. Those poor lake view property owners.







This video is from last year. It’s pretty good at showing exactly why you don’t want to be on the main chain especially at night. 

On the night this video was taken. Two young locals were involved in a 3am head on collision & one young man lost his life. Unfortunately occasionally these tragedies happen. 

Ive seen it all out there. Sleds quads , teenagers in their parents Mini vans, cars , trucks, station wagons. In my younger days I rode the lakes many times it is a lot of fun. 

I’m sticking with the “Bird murder” was done by non locals. & the only way anything will ever get better is if locals start policing the water. ODNR was at the new & old state park ramps last night checking stickers. But those officers can’t be everywhere or catch all of the trouble makers. 

Local riders & even ice fisherman need to help out and deal with these people swiftly when we see them not respecting our waters & wildlife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

OptOutside440 said:


> No, I prefer to not break the law.


Going across open water on a snowmobile is against the law?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

If i remember right wasnt somebody hit and killed by a snowmoble out there a couple years ago???


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TRIPLE-J said:


> If i remember right wasnt somebody hit and killed by a snowmoble out there a couple years ago???


Last year. 

And if they killed a bunch of geese I say good for them. If it was ducks that sucks as ducks cause zero damage to anything.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Last year.
> 
> And if they killed a bunch of geese I say good for them. If it was ducks that sucks as ducks cause zero damage to anything.


No killing anything like that is just BS..
Thats just a blatant dissregard for life...
Hope i never see anybody do something like that


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

whats the date for this year's ride?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

PromiseKeeper said:


> whats the date for this year's ride?


I haven’t seen It announced yet as of now. But you can go ride the lakes anytime. I’ll bet the state park ramps were full of trailers today. 

Pro tip : Don’t drink & park at the state ramps. You will have a bad time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TRIPLE-J said:


> No killing anything like that is just BS..
> Thats just a blatant dissregard for life...
> Hope i never see anybody do something like that


It is disregard for life. 

I still hate geese. Not as much as cormorants but a close second. They're literally just flying **** machines


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> It is disregard for life.
> 
> I still hate geese. Not as much as cormorants but a close second. They're literally just flying **** machines


Yea i get the dislike
I dont care for them either but cant say i would ever just run over a bunch of them just for the sake of doing it
Altho ...lord knows theres plenty of people i would like to run over lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think that the onlyu "duck" I saw in that video was a coot! That's a bird I have a hard time calling a duck. Still, just a senseless slaughter. Hope they are caught, and prosecuted. It would seem to me that with the snow down, they should be able to follow the snow mobile tracks to their on shore destination, and may make some determinations from there. I'm also sure that the LEO's are just as smart as me, and have already figured that out!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Buzzy said:


> Going across open water on a snowmobile is against the law?


In Maine it is, not sure about here, but there probably is a speed limit for operating them on lakes I imagine too, and the speed to go over open water is not safe I would think.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

OptOutside440 said:


> In Maine it is, not sure about here, but there probably is a speed limit for operating them on lakes I imagine too, and the speed to go over open water is not safe I would think.


The speed limit on the ice at portage is 20mph. I’ve never seen or heard of anyone getting in trouble for skimming open water here. 


In fact it’s a very common stunt preformed there especially around the 619 bridge. There’s many videos out there of guys skimming 50 plus yards of open water at that location with lots of spectators. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

OptOutside440 said:


> In Maine it is, not sure about here, but there probably is a speed limit for operating them on lakes I imagine too, and the speed to go over open water is not safe I would think.


Well I live where there aren’t many people and where snowmobiles were invented, I’ve never heard of such a thing. We have races around the Buoy’s in the summer over open water on our sleds. I’m not trying to be rude it’s just very common to run over open water on a sled.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Bluefinn said:


> Saw on the news this morning that some idiots on snowmobiles ran over a whole bunch of geese. Big Carl covered the story. What the hell?


They did that to a guy’s swans in western Ohio last year. They killed several.


----------

